
Feature demo of a modern replacement for email - richardesigns
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf-82ychDgA
======
auslegung
I watched the demo and it has some neat features, but email is not broken for
me. Email still works great. Can someone explain their pain points with email
so I can understand why people are putting a lot of effort into reimagining
it?

EDIT: I should clarify, most of my “pain points” with email are things that
can be solved with a different email client. I like features such as “remind
me to follow up in X days”, “archive all replies to this thread immediately”,
support markdown, etc

